# Still Here



## arcticsid (Dec 5, 2010)

Yep, still here. Never left!!!! Back soon to fill you all in. Hope the world finds you all safe. Been missing the company in here. 

No havent been in jail or anything and no not married yet, working on it, the marriage thing!! LOL

Take care be back soon.
T


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Buddy good to hear from you.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 5, 2010)

i PROMISE TO POP IN TOMMORROW AND FILL EVERYONE IN. aLLIS FINE HERE, LONG STORY BUT i WILL CONDENSE IT AND MAKE IT SHORT.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 5, 2010)

Troy can you hang off until early next year, I'm trying to catch up to you in posts! LMAO, Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 6, 2010)

I was watching Sarah Palin's Alaska on TLC network. I was kinda half hoping to see you streaking in the background with a couple of men in black suits trying to tackle you. That way I'd know you were alive and kicking. You can bet I'd be cheering for you!




(Running Bare)


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Dec 6, 2010)

Glad to see that you are well. Looking forward to the story.


----------



## jtstar (Dec 6, 2010)

Great to see you back in the saddle


----------



## Arne (Dec 6, 2010)

Bout time ya came back and said howdy. Glad to see you are ok. Arne.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 6, 2010)

Glad to hear from you - can't wait to hear what has been going on!!!


----------



## Tom (Dec 6, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> i PROMISE TO POP IN TOMMORROW AND FILL EVERYONE IN. aLLIS FINE HERE, LONG STORY BUT i WILL CONDENSE IT AND MAKE IT SHORT.



U make it SHORT?? Never happen... 
Welcome back..


----------



## Julie (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm with Tom on this, I"m not seeing you making it short. ROFLMAO, I figured you would give us a chapter a night and make us all sit on the edge of our seat.

Good to see you back, Troy.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay.....


----------



## Sirs (Dec 6, 2010)

shoot I only know you from post but I'm glad to see ya back


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2010)

Sirs said:


> shoot I only know you from post but I'm glad to see ya back



OHHHH SIRS, it won't be long before you two are like old brothers! The only difference is about 100 degrees and no sunshine where Troy is. Troy is a good ol boy from Fairbanks and a loooonnggg time member of this forum. Probably one of the oldest. Heck he even keeps us entertained when he isn't here as you can see 2 or 3 of his old posts were pulled up in the last week. We want to send him to the woods when he is here and miss the heck out of him when he's gone. You want to turn sugar into alcohol and an Alaskan. I am sure its only for thawing out the seat in his outhouse though  (never mind don't get him going on those stories).

Troy, we were getting ready to send out the Mounties looking for you!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 6, 2010)

It's good to know the bears haven't eaten you.

larry


----------



## grapeman (Dec 6, 2010)

I will believe he will fill us in when he does. I seem to recall him telling us all the same thing about 2 months ago and never came back until now. Prove me wrong man! This one better be good!

I also miss reading posts from that girl from the other side of the pond. If she is there with you, give her access to the net!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2010)

Troy, where is the woman?


----------



## Tom (Dec 6, 2010)

TROY,

Come out, come out where ever you are !


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2010)

Troy its been 24 hours, you're such a tease!


----------



## Deezil (Dec 6, 2010)

grapeman said:


> I will believe he will fill us in when he does. I seem to recall him telling us all the same thing about 2 months ago and never came back until now. Prove me wrong man! This one better be good!



My exact thoughts!

Glad all is well enough to post once a season there, Troy.


----------



## St Allie (Dec 7, 2010)

I had two thoughts...

1/ you have been building an extension to the shack, including laundry and ensuite with hot and cold running water.

2/ you are selling the shack and moving to England, where hot and cold water is freely available. ( don't drink the water there though!)

Finally, I discarded both thoughts and figured you may just have been going through a huge learning curve...

nice to see you posting again

Allie


----------



## countrygirl (Dec 7, 2010)

yes, a tease, strictly a tease....


----------



## Woodbee (Dec 7, 2010)

HI. been missing ya.


----------



## jtstar (Dec 7, 2010)

I think Troy is waiting until Chirstmas morning to give all of us our present the way it looks that or the out house lost electrical power again and he can't get his laptop fired up


----------



## Sirs (Dec 7, 2010)

you know I've not seen any of you mention the fact that it may not be his keeping him away from the computer it might be her..... I know when I first got together with my now wife I was hardly seen or heard from for a good bit. She may not be letting him get time to get on the computer she may have him working on things (cough cough) better than the computer if you know what I mean


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 7, 2010)

Troy lives just a few miles from North Pole Alaska. Maybe he got a part time job as an Elf.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Glad to have heard something from you Troy... hope all is well


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 7, 2010)

Be patient folks. "Soon" in Alaska might not mean right away. You know - like "soon it will warm up".


----------



## Arne (Dec 7, 2010)

He's probably waiting for morning. When is the next time the sun comes up up there??


----------



## Sirs (Dec 7, 2010)

what april or may???


----------



## jtstar (Dec 8, 2010)

I think the moose took his computer hostage and is demanding a very high ransom


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 8, 2010)

Another possiblity is instead of Troy making his one allowed phone call he posts on the forum.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 8, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> Another possiblity is instead of Troy making his one allowed phone call he posts on the forum.



 but way to funny!


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Dec 9, 2010)

Im waiting........


----------



## Green Mountains (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm guessing he's just waiting for me to say, "Welcome back Troy". I've been missing lately too.

Wow, wouldn't it be funny if Troy and I were the same?? Is that possible .............. Nahhhhhhhh


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 9, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> I'm guessing he's just waiting for me to say, "Welcome back Troy". I've been missing lately too.
> 
> Wow, wouldn't it be funny if Troy and I were the same?? Is that possible .............. Nahhhhhhhh



Now thats some funny stuff. I've been working on creating labels all night and needed a good laugh!


----------



## whine4wine (Dec 9, 2010)

Waiting for that update Troy.
Hope all is well with you.
How much snow you got up there? Just a dusting in my part of Mich, about a foot in northern part. Almost time to dust off the cross country skis.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Dec 11, 2010)

This was Troy's first post after his hiatus.
It was posted on 09-19-2010.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=76834&postcount=1

Then came his second post, 16 days later, on 12-05-2010.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=92868&postcount=1

By my calculations, we should hear from Troy around December 21st.
Just like my family, they don't speak to you for like forever and then show up right before Christmas. LOL.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2010)

Now I don't want to start any rumors about these guys but did you notice Nikki has been missing also. I checked the corner and she wasn't there.


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2010)

now I still se her on FB. she is now a "working" girl..

Dan shh!! and U can go to the corner BEFORE you respond..


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2010)

(Dan in corner peaking out)



Tom said:


> she is now a "working" girl..


----------



## jtstar (Dec 12, 2010)

even working girls have to play sometime


----------



## Catfish (Dec 12, 2010)

Just read back through some post. Sounds like an interesting story.


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 12, 2010)

LMAO!! Yall are a riot!!!! And Troy when u decide to update, WELCOME BACK!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 12, 2010)

HA HA welcome back Nikki! Been following you as you know on FB and sounds like things are going ok. Atleast the company party!


----------



## Sirs (Dec 12, 2010)

oh I see how it is you only add certain people on FB


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Dec 12, 2010)

You guys have Facebook?
Oh, i see.


----------



## Catfish (Dec 12, 2010)

Add me if you'd like. Calvin Meyer


----------



## St Allie (Dec 12, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Troy lives just a few miles from North Pole Alaska. Maybe he got a part time job as an Elf.



hahahhaha!


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 12, 2010)

I only add people who request me LOL!!! it used to be in my siggy but looks like i mighta droped it LOL


----------



## Boozehag (Dec 13, 2010)

Ohhhh yuo have been waiting for me to post havent you Troy! Well im back and you can come back now too! Love to hear how youre doing mwah xxx!


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Dec 13, 2010)

Now that he has us all anxiously waiting,,,,
he's just sitting back laughing.

I am glad to see he is still around.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 19, 2010)

and waiting................................................


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 19, 2010)

Like I said earlier maybe he's helping Santa up there at the North Pole. Can't you just imagine Troy in a green outfit and elf ears!


----------

